# Notebook wie eine Konsole benutzen



## Ayibogan52 (12. Februar 2011)

hallo,

ich habe mal da eine Frage. Bin neulich ein Besitzer vom Acer Aspire 7745G.
Ich würde euch fragen ob es funktionieren würde, mein Notebook per HDMI kabel an meinen Fernseher anzuschließen und an meinen Acer ein Xbox Controller anzuschließen.
Dann sollte ich doch wie ein Konsole spielen können, nicht wahr?
Eure Meinung würde mich interressieren.

M.f.G.
Ayibogan52


----------



## HeaDCorE (12. Februar 2011)

Wenn die Hardware stimmt JA!
Wenn nicht Nein 
Habe selbst nen xbox Controller bei MoH bekommst du ihn zb. nicht konfiguriert.
Bei Crysis ist er jedoch schon Konfiguriert.
Also Theoretisch würde es gehen.
Gruß


----------



## Ayibogan52 (12. Februar 2011)

hardware ist einach top.
Würde es auch nicht besser sein?


----------



## roheed (12. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich hab zwar kein Laptop, aber dafür zwei Xbox controller (wireless) an 
meinem Desktop angeschlossen. Mein PC ist so quasi fast wie eine Konsolle 
zu verwenden 
Ich muß echt sagen, dass der kauf der wireless xbox controller 
für den PC/Laptop einer der besten Investitionen war der letzten Jahre!
Viele GAmes erkennen den Controller auf anhieb, tauschen sogar die 
Icons aus und du vergisst fast das du an einem PC hockst 

Ne schnelle FIFA/PES mit deinen Kumpels steht somit nichts mehr im wege 
Also ich bereue es nicht, die Controller sind einfach nur ein Traum.

Lange rede kurzer sinn, wenn dein Laptop stark genug ist ein guter Konsollen ersatz.


----------



## Ayibogan52 (12. Februar 2011)

oky danke viel mals


----------

